# Tool Talk > Machines >  hay loading machine GIF

## Jon

Hay loading machine GIF.

I was reminded of this GIF after a recent disturbing but thought-provoking Tool Talk post about an International Harvester mine planter.

Similar motion here from another tractor-towed device, but completely different purpose.


https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/h...ng_machine.gif

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Sep 2, 2018),

PJs (Sep 3, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Sep 1, 2018),

thevillageinn (Sep 2, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 3, 2018),

volodar (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

And when this good boy is done spreading hay for the day, he drives himself home:



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Harvey Melvin Richards (Dec 7, 2018),

PJs (Sep 3, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Sep 1, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 3, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

I can get my 2 blue healers to help put the chickens back in their coop but so far they can't drive LOL

----------


## Beserkleyboy

Beaut! Gotta love a happy Aussie working dog....
Jim

----------

PJs (Sep 3, 2018),

Toolmaker51 (Sep 3, 2018)

----------


## Jon

I like how the person is just standing there next to the nice quad with the snow blade. "You should've told me you could shovel snow before I spent $15K!"



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

bruce.desertrat (Oct 12, 2018),

PJs (Oct 14, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Oct 12, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

that dog is earning his kibbles.

----------

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020)

----------


## bruce.desertrat

GSD's are the greatest.

----------


## owen moore

Set that boy a place for dinner and feed him a steak!

----------

PJs (Oct 14, 2018)

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

hansgoudzwaard (Dec 8, 2018),

high-side (Dec 4, 2018),

PJs (Dec 4, 2018),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 20, 2020),

Seedtick (Dec 3, 2018)

----------


## Frank S

That is just too cute

----------


## Toolmaker51

Dog's...whenever I need a pal, two come a runnin'. All the things they do it's said is done for us. Maybe. I think watching us gives them an urge to participate too. Most remarkable thing is, they've been at our side for eons...
I've tended horses, aviaries, cattle, waterfowl, fish, snake, opossum, a ferret, lab rats, even a gopher. Only the horse approaches the intuition understanding of hand signals and voice instructions, but still not naturally as a dog.
Man's Best Friend hardly describes it.

----------

PJs (Dec 4, 2018)

----------


## Jon

An Australian Kelpie surfs over livestock.



Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

Andyt (Feb 24, 2019),

greyhoundollie (Feb 23, 2020),

high-side (Feb 23, 2019),

neilbourjaily (Feb 23, 2019),

oldpastit (Feb 24, 2019),

Scotsman Hosie (Feb 23, 2019),

Seedtick (Feb 23, 2019),

that_other_guy (Feb 24, 2019),

Toolmaker51 (Feb 24, 2019)

----------


## neilbourjaily

If you get the chance, spend a few afternoon hours at a sheep dog trial. 'em are some smart pooches.

----------

greyhoundollie (Feb 23, 2020)

----------


## ranald

they are good workers to boot (not litterally). that is the fastest one I've seen. My dad used to train them for shooting deer & scrub turkeys (protected).

----------


## Jon

Your browser does not support the video tag.

----------

baja (Feb 18, 2020),

high-side (Feb 18, 2020),

jimfols (Feb 17, 2020),

Rangi (Feb 17, 2020),

Seedtick (Feb 17, 2020),

Tonyg (Feb 17, 2020)

----------


## Frank S

> <video controls autoplay loop>
> <source src="https://s3-us-west-1.amazonaws.com/hmt-forum/dog_riding_on_sheeps_back.mp4" type="video/mp4">
> Your browser does not support the video tag.
> </video>



The first thing I thought of when I saw this dog was this song
A thumb goes up, a car goes by
It's nearly one A.M. and here am I
Hitchin' a ride, hitchin' a ride
Gotta get me home before the morning light
I got no fare to ride a train
I'm nearly drowin' in the pouring rain
Hitchin' a ride, hitchin' a ride
Gotta get me home to my baby's side
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
Long distance call I got today
She sounded lonely so I'm on my way
Hitchin' a ride, hitchin' a ride
Gotta get me home, to keep her satisfied
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
A thumb goes up, a car goes by
Oh, won't somebody stop and help a guy?
Hitchin' a ride, hitchin' a ride
Been away too long from my baby's side
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
Ride, ride, ride, hitchin' a ride
Ride, ride
Ride, ride
Ride, ride

----------


## Duke_of_URL

What better way to look out over the flock when you're just a short dog?

----------

